# Widespread Fungus: Ergot, Killing Cattle Across Missouri



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife and I saw this on US Farm Report a bit ago. You might want to check your pastures if you have grasses going to seed. Our cows won't let it get that high, they eat like pigs ;-)

http://www.ozarksfirst.com/story/widespread-fungus-killing-cattle-across-missouri/d/story/XaV4ow2GZ0OHpGfcGlwN2Q


----------

